# Longhouse Scenic Byway



## theOtherOne (Sep 16, 2005)

I am going to be doing some biking (road & mountain) in and around the Allegheny Nat. Forest next weekend & wondered if anyone had done and could give me feedback on the Longhouse Scenic Byway.

I am use to riding the flatlands of SE Michigan and plan to drive it first, but I wondered how much I'll regret only having 2 up front.

TIA.

~j


----------

